# Partage carnet d'adresses entre utilisateurs



## vomi (15 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je recherche une solution pour le problème suivant :

Je désire partager un carnet d'adresse entre plusieurs utilisateurs Mac. Ils ont des comptes iCloud différents et la solution devra être compatible avec le Carnet d'adresses.

J'ai exploré ceci (corrigez-moi si je me trompe) :

- iCloud : pas de partage de carnet d'adresses possible entre utilisateurs (uniquement calendriers)
- Google : ok avec le même compte sur toutes les machines. Problème : si un utilisateur synchronise déjà ses contacts avec iCloud, le carnet d'adresse ne voudra pas synchroniser iCloud & Google (est-ce correct?)

Comme vous l'aurez compris, il faudrait pouvoir avoir ses contacts privés, et ses contacts partagés, dans le même carnet d'adresse. Est-ce possible?

Merci pour vos retours et excellente journée


----------



## vomi (16 Mai 2012)

personne n'a réussi ça? étonnant


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2012)

vomi a dit:


> personne n'a réussi ça? étonnant



Bonjour,

je ne vois qu'une solution 

1 - exporter les VCard des contacts à partager
2 - les mettre à disposition des gens concernés par voie de mails individuels

if cela peut convenir

Une autre piste serait de créer un fichier dans Bento et le leur mettre à disposition, cela implique que tous aient Bento


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

Je précise que ce que fait Google peut également être réalisé à l'aide d'un Mac ou d'un PC configuré en serveur WebDAV privé.

Les logiciels nécessaires à la mise en place d'un serveur WebDAV sont déjà intégrés à Mac OS X, et ne demandent qu'à être activés et paramétrés.


----------



## vomi (16 Mai 2012)

J'ai réussi avec un OS X Server, en ajoutant un compte CardDav sur chaque client avec le même login & mdp.
Il y a de cette façon moyen de différencier le carnet d'adresse iCloud ou Gmail du carnet d'adresses professionnel.

Par contre la solution avec le serveur ne m'arrange pas, je voudrais réaliser la même chose avec un service cloud comme Gmail ou iCloud.


----------



## les_innommables66 (16 Mai 2012)

vomi a dit:


> Je désire partager un carnet d'adresse entre plusieurs utilisateurs Mac. Ils ont des comptes iCloud différents et la solution devra être compatible avec le Carnet d'adresses.



Bonjour,

Tu peux créer un nouveau compte icloud "MonComptePartagé".
Dans Préférences Système -> Mails contacts et calendriers, tu déclares ce compte en compte secondaire, et tu coches la case "contacts".
Les autres utilisateurs font de même (ce qui nécessite de connaître l'identifiant et le mot de passe de ton compte "MonComptePartagé").
Tous les contacts de ce compte seront alors synchronisés entre les différents appareils de ces différents utilisateurs.

Et rien ne t'empêche de gérer d'autres contacts sur ton compte icloud principal.

Est-ce bien ce que tu voulais ?

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## vomi (16 Mai 2012)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu peux créer un nouveau compte icloud "MonComptePartagé".
> Dans Préférences Système -> Mails contacts et calendriers, tu déclares ce compte en compte secondaire, et tu coches la case "contacts".
> ...



Bonsoir,

c'est exactement ce que je souhaite! Merci pour ta réponse si limpide.
Un problème subsiste cependant, au moment où je coche la case contact dans le compte secondaire, j'obtiens le message suivant :

Vos informations se trouvant sur ce mac seront téléchargées et fusionnées avec les contacts stockés dans iCloud. "Annuler" ou "Fusionner".

Si je fais ça sur chaque Mac, le compte iCloud "MonComptePartagé" risque de répandre les contacts de tout le monde sur chaque machine non?

Une excellente soirée!


----------



## les_innommables66 (16 Mai 2012)

vomi a dit:


> Vos informations se trouvant sur ce mac seront téléchargées et fusionnées avec les contacts stockés dans iCloud. "Annuler" ou "Fusionner".
> 
> Si je fais ça sur chaque Mac, le compte iCloud "MonComptePartagé" risque de répandre les contacts de tout le monde sur chaque machine non?



Oui, il faut faire attention effectivement ; 

 sur ton Mac, au moment d'activer le compte "MonComptePartagé", il faut que tu aies sur ton carnet d'adresses uniquement les contacts que tu veux partager

ensuite, sur chaque autre Mac, au moment d'activer le compte "MonComptePartagé", il faut que le carnet d'adresses soit vide (pour les contacts stockés sur le mac).
Si besoin, exporter, effacer puis réimporter.

Comme d'hab, vérifier qu'on a des sauvegardes et qu'on sait revenir en arrière... 

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## vomi (24 Mai 2012)

Merci beaucoup, solution astucieuse.

J'essaie ça et je vous tiens au courant!

Bonne journée


----------



## Arnopo (18 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,
je me permets de déterrer ce post, étant dans la même difficulté.
J'ai essayé de faire la manie proposée, mais je suis sur YOSEMITE, et à mon avis les façon de gérer les préférence as du un peu évoluer car je n'arrive pas à : "déclarer le nouveau compte en compte secondaire"
je ne sais pas trop ou ça se fait, merci de votre retour


----------



## les_innommables66 (18 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Voir par exemple la deuxième partie de https://support.apple.com/kb/PH18975?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## Arnopo (18 Juin 2015)

merci Nicolas je vais essayer cela


----------



## Mnemz (25 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

merci pour l'info sur l'utilisation d'un 2ème compte iCloud.
J'ai réussi à créer / installer ce compte sur plusieurs Mac et la synchro de contacts fonctionne bien.

Il me manque juste une dernière chose : comment synchroniser ces contacts sur nos iPhones (dans les 2 sens) ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !

Nicolas


----------



## les_innommables66 (25 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour

Réglages / contacts / comptes / ajouter un compte

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## Mnemz (25 Janvier 2017)

Tout simplement !
Merci Nicolas


----------

